# Delivery Driving Question



## Phil Salazar (Dec 1, 2016)

does one need ride share insurance coverage to do deliveries ? I recently cancelled my coverage as I no longer do rideshare driving at this time , But restaurants are opting for delivery as we face lockdown .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Phil Salazar said:


> does one need ride share insurance coverage to do deliveries ? I recently cancelled my coverage as I no longer do rideshare driving at this time , But restaurants are opting for delivery as we face lockdown .


Technically yes. Ask your personal insurance yourself, they may consider delivery commercial use.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

My opinion is that you need rideshare insurance to rideshare. It's not rideshare/courier insurance

Also if you crash during a delivery, who would put the two facts together anyway?


----------



## Penderecki (Oct 19, 2019)

I have State Farm, they do not require extra insurance for deliveries-- only ride share. I did ask them...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

It's different by 1) State 2) Your Carrier/Insurance Provider ..... you need to know both 1 and 2 for where you live and who is covering you.

Personally...... and this under the "table".... ALWAYS drive defensively, like you are a little old lady, when doing any gig driving. Or delivery, etc. Worst thing you can do is CAUSE an accident. Accidents happen, but don't be the cause. If someone else causes it it's on them and their insurance.

Don't Ask, Don't Tell --- If you are doing delivery, you don't need any trade dress on your vehicle. IF you are in an accident, don't tell anyone you are doing delivery. Just handle as if you are going about your daily life. Even though my insurance covers me, I still wouldn't bring up I was in the middle of a DoorDash or UberEats. But I also haven't caused an accident in like.... forever....


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

The language in your actual written insurance policy is what matters, not what anyone says on the phone. Most personal auto insurance liability policies have language that specifically exclude any/all commercial use of the covered vehicle.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Have State Farm. I have extra cover for deliveries. Probably because of being on the road an extra 25 hours a week. At least is there if I need it. Like $70 a year. Has anyone ever had to use the coverage from these delivery companies?


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

As others have said, it's state, jurisdiction, and policy language specific. Don't trust the word of an agent or any representative you talk to on the phone, it needs to be in writing or email to protect yourself. When they deny coverage, or provide it, it's the language of the policy and the common case law verdicts and interpretations of the language in the specific jurisdiction that usually dictates whether you have coverage or not. Often times matters have to go to court to get lawful clarifications and decisions. To be clear, this entire post is based on my region, experiences, and personal opinion only.

In my state, and as far as I know, "livery" is not typically covered by any personal lines auto policy. Maybe they would deem it incidental and cover on a case by case but it appears they usually have the right to deny all auto related claims for this kind of use, again in my state and opinion. Rideshare endorsements don't cut it here either for delivery, last I checked.

Here, there are simply no ways around it, one needs a commercial auto policy and it is only available by less than a handful of carriers. Most offer commercial insurance but won't go near delivery even as a commercial auto policy. Those that do, it's easily twice as much as reg insurance if you don't need a lot coverage nor collision or comprehensive. A slightly newer car with full coverage can be three times as much, making it useless as a side gig and maybe in general. And that's only auto, that doesn't address business or commercial risk.

The most frustrating thing I have found is that people are being totally irresponsible and it's totally lawless out there. No one has yet to step up and address this for delivery here, not the companies, insurers, politicians, etc. We need options and cost effective ones too. Also here, if you use someone else's car they can be held partly or totally liable as well. It's a total mess.

The irony is, I have to use a very old, relatively less safe, worthless vehicle to do delivery and avoid paying full coverage to get a reasonable payment which is still double. Yet this vehicle is a gas hog, is very large which can cause serious damage and injury if I'm at fault, lacks many of the safety features of a new car, stability control, passive alarm, backup camera, etc, is more likely to need costly repairs, and is much harder and less comfortable to drive and maneuver. There is no question a new or newer car is the safer option for everybody overall but they make it impossible and force many people to not do the right thing.

And for those who will just deny they were doing delivery, lawyer up before you do or say anything because they will ask nowadays, probably the very first thing and if you say no, understand they will find out if they want to and you could be accused of fraud both civilly and criminally.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

No, just be extra careful. If you do get in an accident, no one has to know that you were making a delivery


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

You need commercial auto insurance to do delivery. Does not matter what company or where you are. No one is going to cover you with a personal policy for commercial use of your vehicle. 

Rideshare insurance is a different thing. It will not cover you for delivery.


----------



## Cre (Apr 25, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> It's different by 1) State 2) Your Carrier/Insurance Provider ..... you need to know both 1 and 2 for where you live and who is covering you.
> 
> Personally...... and this under the "table".... ALWAYS drive defensively, like you are a little old lady, when doing any gig driving. Or delivery, etc. Worst thing you can do is CAUSE an accident. Accidents happen, but don't be the cause. If someone else causes it it's on them and their insurance.
> 
> Don't Ask, Don't Tell --- If you are doing delivery, you don't need any trade dress on your vehicle. IF you are in an accident, don't tell anyone you are doing delivery. Just handle as if you are going about your daily life. Even though my insurance covers me, I still wouldn't bring up I was in the middle of a DoorDash or UberEats. But I also haven't caused an accident in like.... forever....


Most insurance companies have ways of looking up what you been doing. I was hit once and injured. They went through my Facebook of me doing activities and tried to say that proved that I wasn't injured, I argued that inspire of herniated disc I wasn't incapable of activity and luckily they still settled. Insurance can dig up info on you easily, most phone companies and google have your phone's coordinates for the last ten years so best is to try and check with yo insurance and get gap if you need. and drive defensively as ****!


----------

